
John Carmack surprises fans (and his CEO) with Wolfenstein 3D for the iPhone  - peter123
http://venturebeat.com/2009/04/03/john-carmack-surprises-fans-and-his-ceo-with-wolfenstein-3d-for-the-iphone/
======
adammarkey
Not only does Wolf3d run beautifully on the iPhone, the controls (and options
for modifying them) actually make the iPhone a viable platform for 2.5
dimensional FPS games.

I'd like to see what he can come up with for Quake (a fully 3D shooter - which
adds aiming up and down)

~~~
daniel-cussen
You'd need some kind of giro for the z-axis. Right now the iphone can only
tell if it's facing uyp or facing down, but can't tell by what degree. Maybe
in later edititons they will make the z-axis giro like the others.
Alternatively, you could make a device you can attach to the iphone that tells
it its position along the median plane.

------
DougBTX
Great interview, this guy makes a good publicity person. Watch how he stays on
his point throughout the questions, the list of products you (the consumer)
should be watching out for at the end is superb.

------
nickb
_People thought you couldn’t do 3D games on the iPhone but here it is
running._

Who thought that? Todd never looked at Apple's App Store.

PS: Wolfenstein 3D doesn't have a real 3D engine anyway.

~~~
palish
3D is not "real". The output of 3D apps are projected onto a 2D screen (VR
goggles not withstanding, but even then, there are simply two outputs
projected onto two 2D screens).

Wolfenstein has rasterization, just like a "real" 3D engine does. Its engine
happens to be optimized for certain viewpoints, which makes it "2.5D", but it
still gives a crude approximation of 3D, just like every other "3D" game.

~~~
ConradHex
I think your comment underestimates developments in 3d hardware and software
in the last 15 years or so.

~~~
ajmoir
Woosh

------
jcapote
How is this a surprise? He's been blogging about it for months...

~~~
erik
Do you have a source on that? Carmack rarely updates his blog. The only info
I've seen about Wolf3d on the iPhone are the development notes released a
little over a week ago.

Edit: The dev notes are here:
[http://www.idsoftware.com/wolfenstein3dclassic/wolfdevelopme...](http://www.idsoftware.com/wolfenstein3dclassic/wolfdevelopment.htm)

------
cfrey
Later in the interview: "How did the launch for Quake Live [the free browser-
based version of the circa 1995 ID Software game]..."

Way to do your research; Quake 3 came out in 1999.

